# My new elite bow



## elite-baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doranjp22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice bow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Khaleesi (Dec 31, 2015)

Congrats! That's a real looker! I like this strings!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6969blkdragon (Dec 28, 2015)

That's one of the sharpest bows on this forum, congrats


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Just bought my daughter an Elite Spirit. WOW, what a great bow. Shooting 3D with it tomorrow. She has been shooting the lights out at the house. She loves it.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats! Elite makes a great bow! I like the colors!


----------



## cdloff (Mar 26, 2016)

Very nice looking bow - Congrats!


----------



## stick2014 (May 5, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## elite-baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone I love my bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice bow! What kind of Elite is it?


----------



## elite-baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Impulse 31 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius081972 (May 20, 2016)

congrast. Nice bow


----------



## elite-baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FVA (Aug 16, 2012)

That is a beautiful bow! Congratulations


----------



## elite-baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks I love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FVA (Aug 16, 2012)

If my wife sees it I am going to be breaking out my wallet


----------



## elite-baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol I guess u better show her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rolltidepixie (Jun 1, 2016)

I'll have to look into that one. Nice!


----------



## dkrez (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice looking bow! Love the strings!


----------

